# few pics of my 6.4L in the snow



## jasonz (Nov 5, 2010)

first couple are from the storm we got a week after sandy the rest are from Nemo


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

I hope you buried those few cars in their respective spots, and the snow just melted a week ago.....


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Ya that first pic shows the misery pretty well, good shot!


----------



## jasonz (Nov 5, 2010)

BC Handyman;1673415 said:


> Ya that first pic shows the misery pretty well, good shot!


well put. there was also a large 30x60 tent in the middle of the lot that the employees were scraping snow off of.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

nice protech...i have 2


----------



## jasonz (Nov 5, 2010)

*.*



EGLC;1673565 said:


> nice protech...i have 2


thanks we put them on all our pick-ups. I wish they were less expensive but I understand why they cost what they do the quality and craftsmanship is top notch so its worth it.

I actually just mounted some LED floods on one of them, ill grab some pics later


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Jasonz - You out east? How far? Hoping for some action today. Where was that first shot of "the Misery" as BCHandyman put it so well! ha!


----------



## jasonz (Nov 5, 2010)

MajorDave;1679756 said:


> Jasonz - You out east? How far? Hoping for some action today. Where was that first shot of "the Misery" as BCHandyman put it so well! ha!


huntington area. and I think I took that pic in jericho


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

I'll PM you my number in case you need help out there. I am out there weekly...


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice truck!


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

nice setup!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Good pictures. That first one is a doozy!


----------



## jasonz (Nov 5, 2010)

*so*

So I bought myself a little x-mss present this past sunday.

A nice upgrade I think.


----------



## upplowin (Aug 25, 2013)

Nice! Is that the wide out? How do you like it?


----------



## jasonz (Nov 5, 2010)

upplowin;1696066 said:


> Nice! Is that the wide out? How do you like it?


Yup I picked it up Sunday from a guy who only used it twice. The thing is so clean he coulda told me it was brand new. I swapped over the wiring yesterday so I haven't really had a chance to play with it yet. I also ordered some leveling coils since it's so heavy and the truck has that stock stance even without the plow.


----------



## GVL LLC (Feb 24, 2013)

how many miles on your 6.4? I just test drove one yesterday and im thinking of picking it up. Its like a whole different animal compared to my 7.3's. Have you had any problems with it?


----------



## jasonz (Nov 5, 2010)

58k bought it with 30 deleted the dpf added an intake and tune. Only problem was a radiator leaking like most have because the recall on the degas bottle wasn't done.


----------



## GVL LLC (Feb 24, 2013)

ok ya thats what ive heard about the radiator. I plan on definately deleting the dpf and tuning if I buy this one.


----------



## jasonz (Nov 5, 2010)

I loved my 7.3 but this thing with a mild tune is a rocket ship, so smooth and so much power.


----------



## GVL LLC (Feb 24, 2013)

totally agree. The first time I stepped on the pedal of the 6.4 I was like wow this is alot more responsive then my 7.3. Im still going to keep my 7.3 though because it just keeps on going and going


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

jasonz;1696501 said:


> Yup I picked it up Sunday from a guy who only used it twice. The thing is so clean he coulda told me it was brand new. I swapped over the wiring yesterday so I haven't really had a chance to play with it yet. I also ordered some leveling coils since it's so heavy and the truck has that stock stance even without the plow.


What did you order for coils? I am wanting to level out my truck and don't really want a leveling spacer. Great Christmas present by the way.


----------



## jasonz (Nov 5, 2010)

RAM_ON97;1697008 said:


> What did you order for coils? I am wanting to level out my truck and don't really want a leveling spacer. Great Christmas present by the way.


Got them from rough country


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

very nice truck, I have a 08 6.4 also and its tuned, great truck without the dpf. I put a 9-2 boss vxt on mine and it handles it with ease. I did have to get the belt tensioner replaced but knock on wood my radiator is not leaking.


----------



## GVL LLC (Feb 24, 2013)

snopushin what do you do for the yearly inspection? Reinstall Dpf?


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

GVL LLC;1697442 said:


> snopushin what do you do for the yearly inspection? Reinstall Dpf?


Yes I do, I have not found a way around it. Even after the truck is returned to stock it takes about 4 to 500 miles for the truck to reset


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

Let me know what you think about the rough country coils. I almost ordered the 1.5" Leveling coils from them for my 05 6.0 but iI wasn't sure how they would be with the weight and abuse of the plow.


----------



## jasonz (Nov 5, 2010)

I forgot I did I have to do the belt tensioner also.
My truck has passenger plates and because of the weight and the passenger plates and it being a diesel I'm only required to get a safety inspection, no emissions.


----------



## jasonz (Nov 5, 2010)

Jguck25;1697851 said:


> Let me know what you think about the rough country coils. I almost ordered the 1.5" Leveling coils from them for my 05 6.0 but iI wasn't sure how they would be with the weight and abuse of the plow.


Why do you think they won't hold up? Do you think I should have looked for 450 or 550 coils?


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

I have no reasoning other than worrying too much lol. I did some searching and every on e did say they rode great, which just made me think soft, but I'm just guessing. I am still debating between those and f550 coils, but yet I don't want it to drive too hard.


----------



## jasonz (Nov 5, 2010)

Jguck25;1697934 said:


> I have no reasoning other than worrying too much lol. I did some searching and every on e did say they rode great, which just made me think soft, but I'm just guessing. I am still debating between those and f550 coils, but yet I don't want it to drive too hard.


now you've got me rethinking, there was a big post on powerstroke.org where a guy put 550 coils and upgraded a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

If their rated the same as the OEM coils with more length to them don't you think they will drop the same as OEM coils. I.E. If the OEM coil is 8 inches and drops 2 under load making your coil 6 inches tall under load. If you get a 1.5 inch longer coil (9.5 inches) and it drops 2 inches under load your coil is now 7.5 inches tall under load. 

Those numbers are all made up and that is just a theory.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

Because they are a progressive rate spring, whereas the stock isn't. But after calling them I don't think it would be a problem, the stock 6000k front springs are like 500psi or something like that and the lifted ones are 495


----------

